# Help: Taiwan Reef Cichlid Sick



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a Taiwan Reef Cichlid that just started to color up in my 60 Gallon Peacock and Hap tank. I have had him for around two months, but as of about two weeks ago he stopped eating and became excessively shy. He began to hide in the rocks and I notice some severe discoloration, losing the distinctive blue and orange colors that were starting to form from when I first got him. I watched him for a couple days to make sure it wasn't anything I wasn't over reacting too, but after day three I began to worry and began to take action. Doing some research much of the evidence when compared to symptoms suggested it may be some type of parasite, bloat or something of that nature. I immediately ordered some API General Cure, which took several days to reach me, but in the meantime found another product at PetSmart call Imagitarium Paracite Remedy. I added this particular remedy to my entire tank, as I waited for the API to arrive, my worry was that the parasites could spread to my other fish. I applied the directions properly, three doses every other day for three days. In the meantime my API General Cure arrived in the mail two days later. I decided to finish the dosage of Imagitarium before I used the API. On day 6 after noticing the symptoms, I removed the fish into a hospital tank, where there I began to apply the API according to directions, two doses every other day and the Cichlid remained in the hospital tank for a 7 day period. After 5 days in the hospital tank, the Cichlid began to look a little better, a little more active, and took very small bites of food. I assumed he was getting better. I moved him back to the main tank, and its now been two weeks since Initially transferred him over to the hospital tank, but some of the symptoms are still lingering. Not very social at all, comes out every once and a while but not the same personalirty as he once had. Major discoloration, as he rally looks like nothing like his old self, not much color, and has formed very distinctive stripes that resembles more like a juvenile Hap. A very small apatite, really not coming out to eat for meal time, but rather taking small snips of algae very occasionally.

I have been considering using another medication, as last night I put in an order in for Clout. Hopefully I get that in the mail with the next day or two. My question is this: Is there any effective difference between API General Cure and Clout, or am I doubling done on the same medication. Is there any advice that anybody can offer, as I love all my fish and want to do everything I can to save him.

My current readings: 0 Ammonia - 0 Nitrites - 40 Nitrates - 7.5 PH/Water hardness.

Thank you 

Frank


----------

